# RewriteRule Problem



## RaverHH (11. September 2004)

Hallo,

habe ein Problem mit meinem RewriteRule. Das Problem habe ich auch im PHP Forum gestellt, doch bisher keine Antworten erhalten. Vielleicht kann mir hier einerweiter helfen?

Hier ist der Link zumProblem:
http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials171165.html


----------



## Sven Mintel (13. September 2004)

Das funktioniert so nicht, weil .htaccess per Verzeichnis arbeitet....während des rewritens steht nicht der komplette Pfad zur Verfügung, sondern nur der Pfad ab dem Verzeichnis, in welchem sich die .htaccess befindet.
Du kannst aber über die Server-Variable "REQUEST_URI" in einer Rewrite-Condition die Referenzen erzeugen, welche du benötigst:


```
RewriteEngine On
RewriteCond %{REQUEST_URI}  ^.*/([^/]+)/([^/]+)/([^/]+)\.html$
RewriteRule ^.*\.html$ /%1/%2.html?open=%3 [L]
```
....sollte es tun.

Wobei es aber vielleicht sinnvoller wäre, alles über eine einzige .htaccess im Basisverzeichnis zu rewriten...
man vergisst sonst mal schnell, dass noch irgendwo eine .htaccess schlummert und erhält dann ungewollte Ergebnisse...
in einer zentralen Datei hast du immer den kompletten Überblick   (und den gesamten Pfad zur Verfügung)


----------

